# Multiple Blindfolded - orientation of the puzzle



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 12, 2015)

I think that MBLD scrambling should be clarified in the Regulations


WCA Regulations said:


> 4b3a) For blindfolded events, the scramble sequence must orient the puzzle randomly (equal probability for each orientation)



Article H about MBLD doesn't clarify it, but I've seen people having theyr orientation since start of the attempt  (it would be a big loss of time with 20+ cubes to reorient everything)
They can also have the cubes sorted how they want
I know that this is kind of an "unwritten rule", but I think that it should be clarified for the future 

What do you think? Or did I miss anything in the regs? If so, sorry


----------



## Goosly (Dec 12, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> I know that this is kind of an "unwritten rule"



What is unwritten? It's very clearly written in 4b3a.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 12, 2015)

Here you go:



> A2e1) The competitor is not permitted to request a specific orientation, and the judge must not influence the orientation they place the puzzle on the mat based on what they know or expects the puzzle state to be.



Article B (blindfolded solving) says that all speedsolving procedures from Article A should be followed with the added regulations in B.

Article H says that all of the regulations from Article B should be followed with the added regulations for Multi BLD solving.

So because H->B->A, you can't request an orientation in MultiBLD. Screw those that do.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it's a common thing, so I thought it's not forbidden


----------



## Goosly (Dec 12, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Yeah, but it's a common thing, so I thought it's not forbidden



Slap your delegate next time.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 12, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Slap your delegate next time.



My delegate is the best delegate and it didn't happen on any of my competitions  
I have never said it's common in here, sorry for misunderstanding  
Just from what I see on videos and what I hear


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Matej,

If you do see anything please report it to the WCA Board, as this shouldn't ever be happening anymore. Just bear in mind it has happened in the past, which resulted in the regulations being changed to forbid it.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 13, 2015)

Dene said:


> Hi Matej,
> 
> If you do see anything please report it to the WCA Board, as this shouldn't ever be happening anymore. Just bear in mind it has happened in the past, which resulted in the regulations being changed to forbid it.



Ok, thank you for clarifying  I think it was bigger problem in past (even some WRs) because the scrambles didn't have wide moves in the end and they wouldn't just throw a cube in the air when scrambling multi
Now it probably doesn't happen as it's easy to "scramble the orientation"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2015)

Dene said:


> Hi Matej,
> 
> If you do see anything please report it to the WCA Board, as this shouldn't ever be happening anymore. Just bear in mind it has happened in the past, which resulted in the regulations being changed to forbid it.



Indeed. 4b3a was purposely added so that this kind of behaviour is unambiguously forbidden at all competitions around the world.
If you have seen someone violating it as an "unwritten rule" since 2013 (apart from this incident), please report it to the Board immediately.

In general, competitions should not use "unwritten rules" that contradict any Regulations. If there is a systematic way competitors should be given leniency on some Regulations, it should be written down in another Regulation that clearly documents when it's allowed (e.g. A7g for new competitors or 3d1 for blind competitors).
For non-obvious interpretations, the Guidelines serve to clarify.


----------

